# Bought a new carb for Toro 418



## slush (Mar 16, 2013)

I got a new to me 418 it runs but the carb is leaking gas.I've read that some of the carbs had issues with sticking needles,floats.
I saw a video on you tube and since it's only 2 screws to get it off I figured I could do it myself to save some cash, I got an oem carb for 26 bucks on ebay.
my question is do these carbs need to be adjusted after they are installed?.If I don't have to mess with it it would make the job a 15 min project.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello slush, welcome to SBF. sofar i've put a new carb on my ccr2000 and 521 and nither carb needed any adjustment. not sure if your 418 would be the same but it should be set from the factory


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. Don't know that model so I'm guessing it's a 2 cycle engine. Can't speak to those but most of the 4 cycle carbs I've put on are not specific to a model, more generic so most need some adjusting.


----------



## slush (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks guys, It's a 4 cycle.description says fits :
38272, Power Clear 180 Snowthrower, 2011 (SN 311000001-311003000) 
38272, Power Clear 180 Snowthrower, 2011 (SN 311003001-311999999) 
38272, Power Clear 418 ZR Snowthrower, 2012 (SN 312000001-312999999) 
38272, Power Clear 418 ZR Snowthrower, 2013 (SN 313000001-313999999) 
38273, Powerlite Snowthrower, 2011 (SN 311000001-311003000) 
38273, Powerlite Snowthrower, 2011 (SN 311003001-311999999) 
38273, Powerlite Snowthrower, 2012 (SN 312000001-312999999) 
38273, Powerlite Snowthrower, 2013 (SN 313000001-313999999) 
38282, Power Clear 180 Snowthrower, 2011 (SN 311000001-311003000) 
38282, Power Clear 180 Snowthrower, 2011 (SN 311003001-311999999) 
38282, Power Clear 418 ZE Snowthrower, 2012 (SN 312000001-312999999) 
38282, Power Clear 418 ZE Snowthrower, 2013 (SN 313000001-313999999) 
38283, Powerlite Snowthrower, 2012 (SN 312000001-312999999) 
38283, Powerlite Snowthrower, 2013 (SN 313000001-313999999)

I guess I can put it on and see how she runs.Looks like it's only got one screw to adjust on the carb itself, one to adjust idle speed on the throttle.


----------

